# Hancock bred gelding critique please



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Your gelding is neither inbred nor linebred.

Your mare is not linebred by most breeders' definition. If there were another run to Doc Bar relatively close, particularly on the bottom side, I might then consider her linebred...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Just adding an example of line bred. This is one of my former broodmares... One Freckle Appaloosa


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Your horse isn't inbred. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

nice horse


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bay roans. *drools* 

Your horse isn't line bred, my horse on the other hand.. LOL. Here's an example of linebred. (she was an accidental foal)

My Sharona Bask Gates Morab


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know anything about the linebred/inbred thing, but will say that I don't see anything in your horse's conformation that will prohibit him from doing low level dressage and some jumping.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

People may just be looking at his pedigree and seeing every other horse named "hancock" and assuming they are all related. As he is a gelding, he is what he is and his "pedigree" is meaningless. Hancockhorses.com is a good website with lots of info on Joe Hancock and other Hancock bred horses.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Before 45 days of conditioning and riding....1st and 3rd pic are the " after" pics....


----------

